# CODES, CODES AND MORE CODES!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!



## ksteele (Oct 20, 2020)

Well, this is my first post and I'm here hoping someone can get me going in the right direction. Back story, I purchased this 2012 Cruze (1.4T) a couple months back for my daughter for her first car. The previous owner put an engine in it and said that there was a CEL on and prob just needed to have the computer re-flashed. We test drove it, seemed to drive pretty good, felt a little down on power, but i thought "how bad could it be?"......I'm laughing now. After clearing codes, there was no positive change in performance and the codes just kept coming back. Rough idle, low power, temp gauge would not read (would say AC off due to high engine temp, but i could clear that code, gauge would IMMEDIATELY respond and AC would work again, for a little while at least), poor gas mileage, heated seats only work for a minute, etc. We just took the car in for the Valve Cover Recall and they also re-flashed the computer. Picked the car up, CEL immediately returned. BUT NOW, the cooling fan runs on WARP SPEED, temp gauge is unresponsive, and AC shuts off. And now, clearing the codes doesn't help. I will be replacing the coolant temp sensor on the radiator and the water outlet (sensor included) this evening. Car still idles rough, still has no power, and gas mileage still sucks. Here is a list of codes i pulled yesterday:

P0016
P0030
P0097
P00C7
P0128
P0132
P0134
P0135
P0236
P0237
P0238
P0496

Shew, i think that covers them all. So, thoughts? Is there maybe one underlying issues causing the other issues, like a domino affect? Could it be a bad computer? If so, wouldn't they have realized that when they re-flashed it? Could it be a bad engine harness, since it seems like every single sensor known to God and man is triggering a fault? I prefer to do MOST of my own work cause labor rates are so expensive, but there is only so much i can do with a cheap hand scan tool and a strict budget. So do I throw money at sensors and hope I find the culprit? Do I bite the bullet and take it to a shop with more advance diagnostic equipment? Eat the loss and trade it in? S

Sorry for the long post, but THANK YOU in advance for any advice and information you can share!!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

The former Owner put a new Engine in, but I believe it needs to be properly programmed. You might need or want to take it to a GM Dealer, especially if this is for your daughter


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

My question is: if the previous owner put a new engine in it, Why did they sell it?


----------



## ksteele (Oct 20, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> The former Owner put a new Engine in, but I believe it needs to be properly programmed. You might need or want to take it to a GM Dealer, especially if this is for your daughter


Wouldn't that have been corrected when they re-flashed the computer per the recall?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't recall which recall you are referring to?


----------



## ksteele (Oct 20, 2020)

JLL said:


> My question is: if the previous owner put a new engine in it, Why did they sell it?


I don't think its unusual. With a blown engine it's prob worth next to nothing, but running he could sell or trade it easier. But, I do know he was specifically looking to replace it with a 4x4 for his wife.


----------



## ksteele (Oct 20, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I don't recall which recall you are referring to?


"Recall 14801, Reprogram ECM per recall, claim code - 0SYN49444410. 9101202 .4"


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

ksteele said:


> "Recall 14801, Reprogram ECM per recall, claim code - 0SYN49444410. 9101202 .4"


 This one? 'm not sure it would fully address your concerns? It should be fixable though


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10090059-2280.pdf


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I did a search on several of the codes and it seems like the engine put in the car needs a few new sensors/ECM. I would take it to a dealer and have them look at it as it probably relates back to one or 2 faulty items but there is really no way of telling without seeing the car.


----------



## ksteele (Oct 20, 2020)

Patman said:


> I did a search on several of the codes and it seems like the engine put in the car needs a few new sensors/ECM. I would take it to a dealer and have them look at it as it probably relates back to one or 2 faulty items but there is really no way of telling without seeing the car.


Good possibility. I figured majority of the sensors and more than likely the ECM were from the original engine, so could be. I wish i knew if this was a prob before the original engine failed (if i recall it was due to oil starvation), or if this is a result of a shadetree install. BUT, i cringe when i hear Dealership (aka Stealership, lol) cause they charge insane prices on diagnostics, labor, etc.


----------

